# 3 wks WARNING puppy overload!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So the pups will be 3 wks old and are as cute as can be!

Venom

























He does not have a name yet but I call him bobble head, he has a big head like his daddy.

















































Kraken









































Puppies!

















































Siren a proud momma


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG they are such lil chunkers , sooo cute . That male is gorgeous though , love the scrunched face pics all the lil wrinkles.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think I can take much more cute. Look at their squishy faces!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

OMG I am in love with them!!! They are all beautiful and so healthy and chunky!! Good job Siren


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG! I wish I could take them all home! lol


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Super CUTE


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwwwww I just wanna squeeze those little cheeks


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

cuteness!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


>


omg lisa i LOVE LOVE LOVE this one!!!! i want him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

I love Kraken. Something about her is eye catching


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I should be avoiding these torturous threads.They're adorable.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> I should be avoiding these torturous threads.They're adorable.


lol i know right!?!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They are so cute I cannot stand it! lol I love puppies! Siren is so sick of them she spent 3 hours laying with me on the couch watching movies. I am going to take her to Schutzhund tomorrow before she goes NUTS!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awww!!!! soooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! They are looking great...all of them!

Good job Siren...n Lisa


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

look at the pups........................i love the color


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Omg, the cuteness is killing me!!!  
I have major puppy fever!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh and Holly you are so lucky to be getting a puppy, Leonard is so mad he wanted to keep them all, they are so cute I totally would have if I did not promise you a male  LMAO


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are so cute!Siren and you are doing an awesome job with them.And I see your grass is coming along nicely.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look how cute they are!!!!! That little male is soooooo cute!!! I'd call him Performance Kennel's Born of Fire aka Slayer. He totally has a Slayer face


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Krystal that's cute!


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

I want the little dude! 

Any pictures of Papa dog?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's off my male Monsoon


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow they sure are aging beautifully!!! So adorable their face are so awese!! Love venoms nose what a cute little girl she is. Siren is looking beautiful as always too. Thanks for the update


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love them all they are sooooo cute, but that little male


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I think you should stick with the name bobble head. Lol.
To cute~


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

that little boy is adorable!!!!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

oh. imm. gee.. i want to eat them :roll::love2:up:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

great lookin pups, lets us know whats dominant as far as color anyway .. LOL 

Thanks for posting......


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

i know this post is about puppies but sirens lookin killer too.love battle cut ears and shes deffinitely got the face for it.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

sooo cute! Chunky monkeys for sure!


----------



## MissKitty (Jul 19, 2011)

Too cute! And I love the name Venom.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww man!! They are to stinking cute!!! Beautiful litter


----------

